# Need a name for my new dog



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm getting a female yellow lab in about a week. Parents are a yellow and a chocolate lab. From that combination, we thought the name Mocha would be appropriate. Then we thought of Birdie and really liked that one until I decided it souned too much like our other dog's name which is Honey. My wife disagrees and doesn't think they sound the same to a dog. What does everyone else think? We are still open to different names if you want to suggest one. I'm not big on names that could be used for a human, it just seems awkward when you introduce your dog to someone with the same name.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I named my Chessy Petenwell's Flat Bill Stacker on his registration papers. I just call him Bill though.

Hard to pick names :lol: When we bought our second Pug, we went through a dozen of them before we finally settled on one.

Good luck with the name and the pup.
Dan


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

birdie might be kind of weird if you use "dead bird" or "no bird" commands at all with your dogs. I'm not a huge fan of naming dogs based on their color. Not sure why, maybe its because so many people do it. Although I do find a friends black female named oprah to be kind of funny.

My next dog will be a black lab named gauge. Or at least thats what I tell myself.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Call it what you want on paper. But pick a simple name to call the dog on an every day bases. Such as Bill, Bob, Sam or some thing real simple, makes it easier to train the dog and call in the field. My female lab is Bob. She really does not care what you call her as long as you put on her vest and take her with.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

i have 2 male springers one is flash and the other is rocket and i have2 females georgie and sadie anything will work personal preference i say just be consitant with a pup thats the main thing


----------



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Last Month we had to put our 13yr old yellow lab named Magnolia down. She held a number of important jobs in the neighborhood. She retreived everything from golf balls to footballs for the boys down the street. Her morning job was walking the old couple down the street around the block. Her afternoon job was to meet the grade school kids at the corner and see them all home. Her part time jobs included serving as watch dog for backyard campouts, and often went babysitting with the girls up the street just to keep them company. Altho her "real" name was Magnolia the neighborhood called her Maggie.


----------

